# Just purchased a new P229.. suggestions on holsters?



## hipmatt (Mar 11, 2007)

Hello all, I just purchased a new Sig P229 in 9mm. Does anyone have a favorite holster? I'm thinking leather, something on the hip.. any ideas would be welcomed. Oh for use at the range and possible concealment use also.


----------



## texagun (May 5, 2007)

Don Hume makes a very nice, inexpensive IWB leather holster for the P229. I use several of their holsters and have been very happy with them.

http://www.donhume.com/


----------



## Crux (May 14, 2009)

I just got in a Galco Skyops. Leather with a clever clip. It is designed for IWB and to be tuckable. So far so good, although admittedly I'm still breaking it in.


----------

